# durante l'infanzia era stato sbattuto a destra e a sinistra



## allibis

durante l'infanzia era stato sbattuto a destra e a sinistra


Salve!Continuo a trovare quid irrisolti nella mia traduzione! Questa frase non riesco a tradurla in a alcun modo, sapendo che è una frase fatta...come renderla? " Pendant son enfance il a été flanqué à droite et a gauche" mi pare poco credibile!grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

"Pendant son enfance, il avait été trimballé/traîné à gauche et à droite". 
Se mi torna un'altra traduzione, te lo faccio sapere subito.


----------



## allibis

merci bien!

trimballer ...ça me plait bien!merci


----------



## Corsicum

Matou, peut-on aussi proposer « _malmené, baladé _» ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Matou, peut-on aussi proposer « _malmené, baladé _» ?


Corsi, je suppose que tu voulais simplement dire "Je propose _malmené, baladé_"?


----------



## Corsicum

J’ai des doutes, _malmené_ est peut être trop fort et _baladé_ pas assez, _trimballé à droite et à gauche_ semble sonner mieux !.


----------

